# Happy New Year



## Shieldmaiden of Rohan (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy New Year to all Tolkien-fans who live a time zone where it is already new year. May your new year be full of good health, peace and friendship. May it be full of good food, cheer and song to say it with Tolkien.


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy New Year to you, too.


----------

